# Logitech Revue and Google TV



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I've been discussing this in the IPTV thread, but now that the Revue seems to officially be a gadget... The claim is someone broke the non-disclosure and gave us first impression photos and a video demo: here, here, and here

The guy speaking mentions it works with any reciever/dvr (sat, cable) and that your recordings are stored in the Google cloud, but in one article he corrects himself to say its stored on your DVR. I don't see how that is the case with DirecTV at least, Dish is a partner, so maybe. I wonder if it can store on a network drive. There's alot I wonder about this thing, but is sure looks groundbreaking to me!!!

Your impressions? Theories on where or if it might store video? how it might (or might not) interact with our DTV or Dish receivers? Will it stream existing media from a network drive? What streamer brand is better than this?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Don't know, but it sure is something I will keep me eye open for information about. I dont game, so no PS3 or Playstation here, just using an HTPC and Sage, but something small like this that would do all the same things without the HTPC would be great. I would think storing to a network (or USB) drive(s) would be mandatory for me.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Good points! Maybe the best way to assess this device is to compare it against a HTPC. Storage, file compatibility, etc.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The Google TV stuff would seem to be a downstream add-on (HDMI pass-through and video keying/overlay). DISH has been talking about it for a while now as a way to add _commercial_ streaming video and Internet browsing to their DVRs. This guy has some markings of a possible Echostar project.

With TV Everywhere coming closer to reality and limited lifetime PPV, I'm not sure what the value of recording would be other than to buffer slow Internet connections.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

harsh said:


> The Google TV stuff would seem to be a downstream add-on (HDMI pass-through and video keying/overlay). DISH has been talking about it for a while now as a way to add _commercial_ streaming video and Internet browsing to their DVRs. This guy has some markings of a possible Echostar project.
> 
> With TV Everywhere coming closer to reality and limited lifetime PPV, I'm not sure what the value of recording would be other than to buffer slow Internet connections.


At 3400 kbps I'd need storage, to play it safe. I think that is around the national average these days. Also, I want this to be able to stream all my DVD archives, and maybe someday play a Blu-ray archive. I really want to retire my 10 yr old Xbox with XBMC. It needs to at least do what that device has done and add HD power to the equation (which the classic Xbox can't do).

Btw, help me better understand what "video keying/overlay" is? I think I understand 'overlay'.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

itzme said:


> Btw, help me better understand what "video keying/overlay" is? I think I understand 'overlay'.


Both are methods to place text or video atop or mix with existing video.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

harsh said:


> Both are methods to place text or video atop or mix with existing video.


I think that's the feature I like best. Can I assume that can be done regardless of 'permission' from the pass-through device manufacturer?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You can safely assume that the content provider(s) is(are) given all manner of HDCP protection through the device. HDMI inclusion guarantees some level of HDCP support and whatever isn't supported is blocked.

Because HDMI is digital, there won't be any exploiting the "analog hole" with or through these devices.


----------

